# looking for a friendly help



## Freddy (Jul 29, 2021)

Greetings from Cuba. I practice Shotokan Karate, judo and Aikido.
Guys, we recently started training kali eskrima and we need someone who can teach us to grow our knowledge.


----------



## Freddy (Jul 29, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Greetings from Cuba. I practice Shotokan Karate, judo and Aikido.
> Guys, we recently started training kali eskrima and we need someone who can teach us to grow our knowledge.


I mean you don't have to come over here we can just follow you via internet.


----------



## Buka (Jul 30, 2021)

Freddy said:


> I mean you don't have to come over here we can just follow you via internet.


Hi Freddy, welcome to Martial Talk, brother.

I can't help you. I'm not very good with the internet, especially with this junk apple computer I use.

I hope someone else can. Just wanted to welcome you.


----------



## Freddy (Jul 30, 2021)

Buka said:


> Hi Freddy, welcome to Martial Talk, brother.
> 
> I can't help you. I'm not very good with the internet, especially with this junk apple computer I use.
> 
> I hope someone else can. Just wanted to welcome you.


Thank you very much Mr Buka . It's an honor for me to have such a quick answer from a master like you. Indeed, we're battling down here doing our best to do what we love which is training and eventually pass all this knowledge over to improve our society and keep our children focused in something trustworthy like martial arts. People can't imagine how poor financially speaking we are but rich from the educational and spiritual point of view. 
O. K. If you have a tip of an advice for us don't hesitate.
Thank you,
Freddy


----------



## Freddy (Jul 31, 2021)

BTW, don't you have videos of yr own teaching yr students that you can share with us via WhatsApp? It's just an idea don't have the intention to bother you.
Thank you again for yr thoughtful welcome.


----------



## Freddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Buka said:


> Hi Freddy, welcome to Martial Talk, brother.
> 
> I can't help you. I'm not very good with the internet, especially with this junk apple computer I use.
> 
> I hope someone else can. Just wanted to welcome you.


BTW, don't you have videos of yr own teaching yr students that you can share with us via WhatsApp? It's just an idea don't have the intention to bother you.
Thank you again for yr thoughtful welcome.


----------



## Buka (Aug 1, 2021)

Freddy said:


> BTW, don't you have videos of yr own teaching yr students that you can share with us via WhatsApp? It's just an idea don't have the intention to bother you.
> Thank you again for yr thoughtful welcome.


Unfortunately, I don't, Freddy. As for WhatsApp, I have no computer or apps skills at all. It took me this long to even find this thread again.

An old black belt of mine (no longer trains), who became a dear friend, went to Cuba some years ago. He and a fried were in Miami and got a chance to go to Cuba.

The first couple of days there, he fell in love. Spent several years going back there, dozen of times. Spent a few more years getting his gal and her dad to the east coast on the U.S.

She was from Ciego de Avila Providence in the town of Moron. They're married now with a family of their own.

Just wanted to share that with you.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 1, 2021)

Buka said:


> Unfortunately, I don't, Freddy. As for WhatsApp, I have no computer or apps skills at all. It took me this long to even find this thread again.
> 
> An old black belt of mine (no longer trains), who became a dear friend, went to Cuba some years ago. He and a fried were in Miami and got a chance to go to Cuba.
> 
> ...


Small world Sir! Hehehe. O.k. thanks again for sharing all this with me and being so kind. I bet you must be a great sensei and martial artist as well as I can see yr a nice human being.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 1, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Small world Sir! Hehehe. O.k. thanks again for sharing all this with me and being so kind. I bet you must be a great sensei and martial artist as well as I can see yr a nice human being.


BTW, alloha! Hehehehe... I forgot to tell you that I love yr island as well. People say wonderful things about your people, too. I guess Cubans and Hawaiians are peoples of the same kind and our islands are beautiful so its our desire of Independence.
It seems I won't have the chance to follow yr classes but at least can we be friends?


----------



## Freddy (Aug 1, 2021)

Freddy said:


> BTW, alloha! Hehehehe... I forgot to tell you that I love yr island as well. People say wonderful things about your people, too. I guess Cubans and Hawaiians are peoples of the same kind and our islands are beautiful so its our desire of Independence.
> It seems I won't have the chance to follow yr classes but at least can we be friends?


Do you know how do people in Cuba call the people of Santiago, where i live? Indomitable, hehehe.
BTW, Morón is a beautiful part of Cuba and Ciego de Ávila...there are fine beaches where you can walk on the seashore at noon under a scorching floor and yr feet will never notice it. Hard to believe it but only a guy who lives in Maoui can? 
BTW, where you talking about you coming to Cuba and getting married with a beautiful avileña (a native woman from Ciego de Ávila?? (No disrespect intended) is amazing how you can recall yr former student's experience in Cuba. Hehehehe.
O.k. sensei nice talking to you.


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2021)

Freddy said:


> BTW, alloha! Hehehehe... I forgot to tell you that I love yr island as well. People say wonderful things about your people, too. I guess Cubans and Hawaiians are peoples of the same kind and our islands are beautiful so its our desire of Independence.
> It seems I won't have the chance to follow yr classes but at least can we be friends?


Friends it is, Freddy. 

By the way, I'm not Hawaiian, I'm Italian American. Hawaii is the most diverse state in our country, all kinds of nationalities out here.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 2, 2021)

Buka said:


> Friends it is, Freddy.
> 
> By the way, I'm not Hawaiian, I'm Italian American. Hawaii is the most diverse state in our country, all kinds of nationalities out here.





Buka said:


> Friends it is, Freddy.
> 
> By the way, I'm not Hawaiian, I'm Italian American. Hawaii is the most diverse state in our country, all kinds of nationalities out here.


I know about the multi ethnicity of yr country 'coz I'm a teacher of English . I thought you were from Maui an Island in the Polynisian archipelago and that is part of Hawaii. So, what's yr name my friend? ...nice meeting you...then yr a Rocky Balboa..I mean yr origins.hehehe. ok, bro nice talking to you again.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 8, 2021)

Buka said:


> Friends it is, Freddy.
> 
> By the way, I'm not Hawaiian, I'm Italian American. Hawaii is the most diverse state in our country, all kinds of nationalities out here.


Hello my friend! I've been busy and forgot to tell you that i found someone who's helping us. He's name's Lamont Glass is a grand master too. What a good luck! We're very happy...
BTW, do you know what they're doing now-a-days? What's yr opinion about PTK? I mean, it's a cultural question. I would like to know yr opinion. I was embarrassed to ask Mr. Lamont to many questions at the same time.
Ok...i attached a pic so you can have an idea of whom yr new friend is.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 9, 2021)

Freddy said:


> Hello my friend! I've been busy and forgot to tell you that i found someone who's helping us. He's name's Lamont Glass is a grand master too. What a good luck! We're very happy...
> BTW, do you know what they're doing now-a-days? What's yr opinion about PTK? I mean, it's a cultural question. I would like to know yr opinion. I was embarrassed to ask Mr. Lamont to many questions at the same time.
> Ok...i attached a pic so you can have an idea of whom yr new friend is.


That's funny, that's the style I practice  PTK is (in my biased opinion) an awesome style that will go well with shotokan and judo.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 9, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's funny, that's the style I practice  PTK is (in my biased opinion) an awesome style that will go well with shotokan and judo.


Hello! Thank you for yr reference. We have only watched videos


Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's funny, that's the style I practice  PTK is (in my biased opinion) an awesome style that will go well with shotokan and judo.


Hello! Thank you for yr reference. We have only watched videos to have an idea but it all begins now at least for me. I like it too...Mr Lamont told me to focused on the fluidity of the five attacks first that everything starts from there.


----------

